# [S] einfaches Beispiel SCL



## kevi66 (18 April 2010)

hey

Wir habn von kurzem in der Schule mit SCL in Step7 begonnen.
Ich kenn mich noch nicht gut aus und um es zu lernen wollte ich fragen ob vielleicht irgendwer ein Beispiel (event. mit //Kommentaren) hat.

In der Schule haben wir bis jetzt eine Steuerung für eine Ampel geschrieben.

wäre echt toll wenn wer ein funktionierendes Bsp posten würde 

mfg


----------



## MSB (18 April 2010)

Nun ja ein Beispiel versteckt sich in einem ultra geheimen Geheimprogramm,
du findest das über die Taste "F1".


----------



## kevi66 (18 April 2010)

uuuhh die Hilfe ist mir auch bekannt.

nur ich komm mit den Bausteine nicht zurecht.
Ich suche also ein ganzes Bsp


----------



## Paule (18 April 2010)

kevi66 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> Wir habn von kurzem in der Schule mit SCL in Step7 begonnen.
> Ich kenn mich noch nicht gut aus und um es zu lernen wollte ich fragen ob vielleicht irgendwer ein Beispiel (event. mit //Kommentaren) hat.
> ...


Eine Ampel Steuerung in SCL?
Klasse, zeig doch mal wie das ausschaut.


----------



## kevi66 (18 April 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Eine Ampel Steuerung in SCL?
> Klasse, zeig doch mal wie das ausschaut.



was glaubst du mir da nicht?
mit rot, rot+gelb, grün blinkend... eine ampel in Österreich eben.

habs leider nicht hier am Laptop. aber morgen!


----------



## Paule (18 April 2010)

kevi66 schrieb:


> was glaubst du mir da nicht?
> mit rot, rot+gelb, grün blinkend... eine ampel in Österreich eben.
> 
> habs leider nicht hier am Laptop. aber morgen!


Hi Kevi,
ruhig Blut! 
Natürlich glaube ich Dir. 
Ich würde es nur gern sehen, sicher interessant. 
Und man sieht ja dann gleich was Du schon kannst.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2010)

kevi66 schrieb:


> was glaubst du mir da nicht?
> mit rot, rot+gelb, grün blinkend... eine ampel in Österreich eben.
> 
> habs leider nicht hier am Laptop. aber morgen!



Da wird dir keiner helfen können

Grün Blinken gibt es in Deutschland nicht


----------



## kevi66 (18 April 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Und man sieht ja dann gleich was Du schon kannst.



ich verstehs eben nicht! 

@AUDSUPERUSER: das hab ich ja schon 
such ein kleines Bsp von irgendwas anderem...


----------



## bike (18 April 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da wird dir keiner helfen können
> 
> Grün Blinken gibt es in Deutschland nicht


Das ist dann doch endlich eine echte Herausforderung:
Etwas programmieren, das man nicht kennt 

Oder machen wir das nicht jeden Tag? 

bike

P.S: Hier ist vielleicht etwas http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...ult.aspx#C2HochsprachenprogrammierungmitS7SCL


----------



## Paule (18 April 2010)

kevi66 schrieb:


> ich verstehs eben nicht!


Wenn wir jetzt hier irgendetwas reinstellen ist ja auch nicht sicher ob Du es dann verstehst. 
Da müssten wir ja Dir erstmal die Funktion erklären und dann welcher Befehl was macht.

Da wäre es dann doch am sinnvollsten Du Postest das Programm und wir gehen das Schrittweise mit Dir durch und können Dir es erklären. 
Und wir haben auch noch etwas davon. 

PS: Wenn Du den Code hier rein schreibst benütze bitte oben das *#* Zeichen.

```
hier den Code schreiben
```
 
@bike, er hat das Ampel Programm doch schon.


----------



## kevi66 (18 April 2010)

oh das hört sich toll an 

werd es morgen sofort posten!

THX schonmal


----------

